# The Malachite review(a cheap gem)



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

[Please note - this is a review written by a person with a commercial interest in the product]

OK heres a review on a Rumplestiltskin (remember the fairytale spinning gold out of straw) of a yak




when I unpacked the big girl it became apparent not a lot of T.L.C. had gone into the finishing touches








but hey it was next to my Barracuda ultra light what do you expect (that was twice the $$$ this one sells for go figure  )
A sea kayak hull matched with a S.O.T. deck & measuring over 4.5M long 59CM wide & stated 26KGS (take this with a pinch of salt)this is a big fast solid yak.
A couple of years ago I would have hated the ride minimal primary stability but after a 30 second wobble I was sold on its secondary stability & this was confirmed when 2 hoons came far too close racing each other through middle harbour the low seating position works well  .
I was pleasantly surprised with its performance (IMHO probably the fastest plastic fantastic I've paddled) & on a personal note was happy with my rudder pimp which after some adjustment steered surprisingly well using only one foot








now what mods would I do if I took ownership
rod holders would be replaced with deeper ones that took wider rod handles & the self tappers would be replaced with nuts bolts & washers.
The front & rear carry handles I would put bigger washers on thebolts & then cut them down as there are too many sharp pointed bits sticking out in areas of storage.
Fit a side paddle holder.
Organise attachments for FF external rod holder etc (could fit slide tracks but I'm a big fan of Railblazers)















nice to see cords attaching the covers to the hatches.
So to summarise for a fast offshore 4.5M+bit of plastic you get a lot of yak for a realistic price (see attached web link) & some easy pimping will make it a lot more fishable.

Smigel







this kayak has only been paddled twice & is available EX DEMO from C Kayaks first up best dressed


----------

